# Show me your ferry !



## NordikNerd

Some ferries. 

*Helsingborg (S) -Helsingör (DK)* 20 minutes

HH-ferries Cars & Trucks carrier

_The Hamlet _-it's called so because The Shakespeare play Hamlet took place in the Kronborg Castle, Helsingör, DK (info for those of you who dropped out of college)

Sundbuss - passengers only


*Rödbyhavn (DK) -Puttgarden (D)* 45 minutes

Scandlines Cars & Trucks carrier
Who wants to drive on a 18km long bridge in 2018?
The only advantage would be a cheaper price to reach Puttgarden & Bordershop :cheers: otherwise I prefer the ferry, at least for the car. A train ride a cross the bridge would be a great experience though.


The "road" to Continental Europe for many Scandinavians.


----------



## Jonesy55

This is the largest ferry I've been on, the MV Pont Aven between Santander, Spain and Plymouth, UK.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Pont-Aven 










The fastest ferry I've used is the HSC Jonathan Swift which travels between Holyhead in Wales and Dublin, Ireland in under 2 hours.


----------



## NordikNerd

Jonesy55 said:


> This is the largest ferry I've been on, the MV Pont Aven between Santander, Spain and Plymouth, UK.


Is that a car ferry ? How many hours does the voyage take? must be expensive 




Jonesy55 said:


> The fastest ferry I've used is the HSC Jonathan Swift which travels between Holyhead in Wales and Dublin, Ireland in under 2 hours.


I have read that many irish ferries have that name _Jonathan Swift _ also the ferries from Ireland to France. Did you travel with the ferry from Ireland to France? I saw some Irish cars in southern France, I presume they use that ferry? must be the most convienent route.


----------



## Jonesy55

NordikNerd said:


> Is that a car ferry ? How many hours does the voyage take? must be expensive .


Yes, it is a car ferry and yes, it is quite expensive! A few years back we went on a holiday taking a short ferry from UK to France, then driving down the French Atlantic coast and across northern Spain before taking the ferry back from Santander. It's around 18 hours I think, you can also take a Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry which is a few hours longer. I think that is the longest ferry out of the UK now as I'm pretty sure the service to Iceland has stopped. :dunno:



NordikNerd said:


> I have read that many irish ferries have that name Jonathan Swift also the ferries from Ireland to France. Did you travel with the ferry from Ireland to France? I saw some Irish cars in southern France, I presume they use that ferry? must be the most convienent route.


Oh, I didn't know there were multiple boats with that name. I've only been to Ireland once, that time i took the Holyhead-Dublin ferry. I guess it depends where in France the Irish people are going, it may be quicker in some cases to take a ferry to the UK then another from UK to France....


----------



## KiwiGuy

The Interislander. Famous for setting sail in any kind of weather, even with 10m waves and howling gales.


----------



## NordikNerd

KiwiGuy said:


> The Interislander. Famous for setting sail in any kind of weather, even with 10m waves and howling gales.


Is that the ferry connecting North & South New Zealand ? Does it carry cars and trucks ?

How long does it take ? Any plans of building a bridge or a tunnel on this route ?


----------



## KiwiGuy

NordikNerd said:


> Is that the ferry connecting North & South New Zealand ? Does it carry cars and trucks ?
> 
> How long does it take ? Any plans of building a bridge or a tunnel on this route ?


Sure is and it carries trains as well as cars and trucks. Two hours I think to get from Picton to Wellington in relatively good weather.

Also, about the tunnel. Not sure where it would come out in Wellington or the South Island for that matter. Plus it would be very expensive and our government never really had the money for a multi-billion dollar tunnel.


----------



## Jonesy55

There are no longer any large hovercraft services across the English channel between England and France, competition from the tunnel and fast cat ferries killed them off. But there is one internal passenger hovercraft service in the UK, between Southsea near Portsmouth and Ryde on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Jonesy55

Those used on cross-channel services until 2000 were much bigger and carried cars as well as passengers.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

from Brisbane,

Citycats


Brisbane River_01 by alyce.m, on Flickr

CityCat and City Ferry flotilla returns to the river 14 February by Brisbane City Council, on Flickr


----------



## CarltonHill

*Manila, Philippines (@ Manila Bay)*


----------



## Stainless

Jonesy55 said:


> I think that is the longest ferry out of the UK now as I'm pretty sure the service to Iceland has stopped. :dunno:
> 
> Oh, I didn't know there were multiple boats with that name. I've only been to Ireland once, that time i took the Holyhead-Dublin ferry. I guess it depends where in France the Irish people are going, it may be quicker in some cases to take a ferry to the UK then another from UK to France....


Iceland service stopped its Scotland stop a few years back, which is a massive shame, Newcastle to Norway stopped too, which is also a shame. P&O operate UK-Ireland and UK-France ferries, they offer a 'Land Bridge' ticket for Ireland to France travellers.



Jonesy55 said:


> Those used on cross-channel services until 2000 were much bigger and carried cars as well as passengers.


They were massive, the noise they made when starting was unreal with flames shooting out the exhaust. Unfortunately like Concorde they used far too much fuel and were not a practical mode of transport, just an exercise in engineering.


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Amsterdam city ferries
From Amsterdam Centraal Station to northern Amsterdam boroughs.*


Amsterdam GVB line 55,56 en 53. by Bou46, on Flickr


Amsterdam GVB Line 53 by Bou46, on Flickr


Amsterdam GVB IJveer 53 by Bou46, on Flickr


*Highspeed ferries
From Amsterdam Centraal Station to nearby cities*.


Fast Flying Ferry at Amsterdam CS by 


Fast Flying Ferry at Amsterdam CS 


Fast Flying Ferry


----------



## Corvinus

Ferry between Genova (I) and Bastia (Corsica island)
Travel time is 4-6 hours.

1. Waiting for embarkment in Genova









2. Ferry arriving at Genova









3. Driving in









4. Others coming ...









5. Looking down on port









6. Arriving at Bastia port









7. The terrace deck, with most passengers already left for vehicle pick-up


----------



## Joral

ferry between Buenos Aires and Uruguay:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Buenos Aires:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Montevideo:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NordikNerd

Interesting to see the ferry Buenos Aires-Uruguay 

How much for a ticket ? does the ferry take cars and trucks?


----------



## Arda_1923

İstanbul, İDO,

1980's,










End of 90's,




























2000's,




























lines,


----------



## elnordico

So, my turn, ferries from Barcelona to Islas baleares:









[/url] IMG_1709 por elnordico, en Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] IMG_1710 por elnordico, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] IMG_1687 por elnordico, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Georgia101

*Santorini*


----------



## CHLayson

Ferry arriving at Genova, nice ferry it is unique


----------



## Energy2003

i wonder no one posted (working) that one: 


P&O Dover <> Calais; also used the one to dunkerque but was no big advantage


----------



## Marsupilami

Some chilean ferries

*Punta Arenas-Porvenir (Tierra del Fuego Island)*

Punta Arenas por Ronald Newell, en Flickr

*Quellón (Chiloé Island)-Puerto Chacabuco-Guaitecas Islands*

M/N JACAF #NavieraAustral por PablitOnfire, en Flickr

*Pargua-Chacao (Chiloé Esland)*

Ferry to Chiloé por Firgs, en Flickr

*Puerto Montt-Puerto Chacabuco-Puerto Natales*

Evangelistas - NAVIMAG - Puerto Natales, Chile por meckleychina, en Flickr

Caleta Puelche-Calbuco

Caleta Puelche - Seno de Reloncavi (Chile) por Noelegroj (Off/Fuera por algunos dias), en Flickr

Achao-Dalcahue









Niebla-Corral

Nieble to Corral Ferry - Corral, Chile por meckleychina, en Flickr

Argentina-Chile (crossing the Lake Todos los Santos)

Ferry between Argentina & Chile por The Sloths, en Flickr

Hornopiren-Caleta Gonzalo

Ferry in Hornopiren por Ghost V, en Flickr


there are many others, due to our wild geography.


----------



## poguemahone

Sydney Ferries

*Freshwater Class*









*First Fleet Class*









*Freshwater Class*









*Rivercat Class*









*Harbourcat Class*









*Lady Class*


----------



## pave_12

*Buenos aires - Uruguay*


----------



## Edil Arda

Details from İstanbul's vapur's,




And,


----------



## NordikNerd

*Viking Line Kapella*

The Kapella was built in Yugoslavia in 1967 and was deployed on the route Kapellskär-Mariehamn-Parga. After four months Parga was replaced with Naantali. 
In 1970 Kapella cold boast with having transported the 500 000th car on Viking Line. 
In 1979 she was sold to Greece and sailed in Greek waters until 2006 when she was scrapped in Turkey.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Speaking of ferries, I've got quite a bit to share... from San Francisco's historic *Ferry Building*.


DSC04004 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04015 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04021 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04036 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04043 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04050 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Edil Arda

Love by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

The Gotland ferry in Greece for renovation.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Ferry Trelleborg-Sassnitz*


----------



## NordikNerd

Ferry arriving in Binz, Rugen-Germany.


----------



## Edil Arda

Classical Turkish car ferry,








https://www.flickr.com/photos/trainplanepro/2971376778


----------



## NanoMini

Jonesy55 said:


> Those used on cross-channel services until 2000 were much bigger and carried cars as well as passengers.


I like this type. It's strange and useful. Does it more waste energy in comparision with other ferries?


----------



## elekto

cool


----------



## EMArg

Vaporettos and other kind of ships in Venice, Italy:


----------



## NordikNerd

There are a lot of ferry routes in the Baltic Sea. Both passenger and cargo lines.


----------



## EMArg

Ferries of San Francisco, USA:


----------



## LeCom




----------



## EMArg

View of the San Francisco Bay (ferry: Sausalito-SFO):


----------



## EMArg

Of the trip in the ferry from Buenos Aires to Montevideo:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

*Līgatne ferry, Gauja river, Latvia*
After WWII when bridges were destroyed a ferry was put in it's place. And it's been there ever since. It is operated with man power and now a historical landmark. There is only one other ferry crossing in the country and that ferry has an engine.


----------



## EMArg

^^

That is great! Quite original :lol:


----------



## Edil Arda

M/S Emin Kul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Classical Turkish car ferry by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Vapurs and jazz,


----------



## Edil Arda

Modern ferries of İstanbul,
Austal Ferry by EBRD, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/timucin_kantar/2717413455

_DSC1901.jpg by Augsburg57, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Edil Arda said:


> Modern ferries of İstanbul,


What about the ferries from Turkey to Greece? If you want to drive to Athens, is the car ferry an affordable option most motorists would choose or would they drive on the road all the way ?


----------



## Road_UK

It's fairly cheap. I used to drive from England to Athens all the time in a van, and get a ferry from Ancona, Italy to Patras, Greece. Crossing is 21 hours, and Superfast Ferries has some pretty good deals of around 200€ return with cabin.


----------



## Road_UK

NordikNerd said:


> What about the ferries from Turkey to Greece? If you want to drive to Athens, is the car ferry an affordable option most motorists would choose or would they drive on the road all the way ?


Ok so you said Turkey to Greece. I misread that, sorry but never mind.


----------



## Edil Arda

NordikNerd said:


> What about the ferries from Turkey to Greece? If you want to drive to Athens, is the car ferry an affordable option most motorists would choose or would they drive on the road all the way ?


I guess there is no car ferry between Greece and Turkey,
its sad but real.


----------



## Road_UK

There are via some Greek islands...


----------



## ayanamikun

These routes are with small tourist boats and not ferries. Also they are technically illegal but the turkish side tries to bypass the law, using for example a different boat in the return voyage. Many spots in Asia minor coast draw tourist by advertising visits to nearby greek islands, and such trips happen regardless.


----------



## EywaEywa

*Indonesia*

from the biggest archipelago country in the world

originally posted by sbyctzn
































originally posted by detik.com

























Passanger Terminal in Surabaya City
originally posted by sbyctzn


----------



## NordikNerd

ayanamikun said:


> These routes are with small tourist boats and not ferries. Also they are technically illegal but the turkish side tries to bypass the law, using for example a different boat in the return voyage. Many spots in Asia minor coast draw tourist by advertising visits to nearby greek islands, and such trips happen regardless.


Can you take your car on the ferry from Cesme to Chios ?

What about the ferries from Greece or Turkey to Egypt ?


Does this ferry operate regulary transporting passengers and their cars from Venice to Alexandria ? Sure seems like an interesting vacation bringing your car to Egypt.


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon Ferry


----------



## Marco Bruno

Setubal Ferry. Setubal is a city located 30km south of Lisbon


----------



## Edil Arda

NordikNerd said:


> Can you take your car on the ferry from Cesme to Chios ?
> 
> What about the ferries from Greece or Turkey to Egypt ?
> 
> 
> Does this ferry operate regulary transporting passengers and their cars from Venice to Alexandria ? Sure seems like an interesting vacation bringing your car to Egypt.


this ship is very similar to burning one.

only difference is colour.


----------



## Edil Arda

my best,
Take her to sea; let's stretch her legs... by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Corvinus

Ferry between Gills' Bay on the British Mainland and St. Margaret's Hope on Orkney island in Northern Scotland:

1. Vehicle terminal in Gills' Bay











2. Boarding process: securing a lorry











3. Passenger's area. Many went up to the outer deck for gazing.











4. No waste of space with these lorries! The passenger cars are right and left of the lorry area (barely visible in this photo).











5. Ready for departure!











6. Passing the uninhabited island of Stroma off the Northern coast of Scotland











7. The vessel itself from a distance, seen when arriving in St Margaret's Hope for the journey back to the mainland.


----------



## NordikNerd

The Mönchguter Ferry runs around the Mönchgut penisula, Rugen Island Germany


----------



## pai nosso

*Ferry Lobo Marinho*

Funchal-Porto Santo (Portugal)

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

*Ferry Santa Rita de Cássia*

Caminha (Portugal) - La Guardia (Spain) 









Source: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1697803&seccao=Norte








Source: http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...-prazo-para-retomar-ligacoes-a-galiza-1668396


----------



## pai nosso

Setúbal-Tróia (Portugal)









Source: http://contactodirecto.century21.pt/transportes/


----------



## pai nosso

Ayamonte (Spain) – Vila Real de Santo António (Portugal)









Source: http://www.rioguadiana.net/?page_id=126


----------



## Edil Arda

new ugly ferries of İstanbul,









You can sign a petition for removal: https://www.change.org/p/istanbullu...rlar-kaldırılsın-ibbbeyazmasa-vapurumugeriver


----------



## SignalHillHiker

*Newfoundland and Labrador*

As an island of isolated communities, some of which without roads, our ferry system is quite extensive.

The most important of these is the link between the island of Newfoundland and mainland Canada. It's so important that when we joined Canada in 1949, our Terms of Union actually require the Canadian federal government to maintain this service in perpetuity. 

The ferry runs between Channel-Port-aux-Basques on the Newfoundland side and North Sydney, Nova Scotia, on the mainland side. Two main ferries do the run, the MV Blue Puttees and the MV Highlanders.










All pictures from Marine Atlantic, the company operating the ferries. http://www.marineatlantic.ca/en/media/Photo-Galleries/


----------



## SignalHillHiker

And an example of the smaller ferries that operate within the province.

The short run from Farewell to Fogo Island is typical of the provincial service.










My own pictures from earlier this year:

Fogo Island.










The old ferry...




























And the new ferry that has since replaced the one above, the Romania-built MV Veteran, arriving in St. John's for its official welcome.


----------



## SignalHillHiker

And one more - as far as I'm aware, it's our only international ferry. From Fortune, Newfoundland and Labrador, to St-Pierre et Miquelon, France. The crossing takes about 50 minutes.










The only ferry tourists may use is the French ferry Le Cabestan.










The ferry arriving in St-Pierre from Newfoundland (on the horizon):




























You can see the interior in the first moments of this:


----------



## NordikNerd

SignalHillHiker said:


> *Newfoundland and Labrador*
> The ferry runs between Channel-Port-aux-Basques on the Newfoundland side and North Sydney, Nova Scotia, on the mainland side. Two main ferries do the run, the MV Blue Puttees and the MV Highlanders.


9,5 hours is a long ferry trip, suitable for night schedule so the passngers can sleep during the crossing, otherwise it's a bit too boring, especially if there is'nt a gym, pool, sauna, cinema, live music etc.

I have travelled the ferry Trelleborg-Sassnitz, it's 4 hours and that is the timelimit of what I think is enjoyable for a ferrytrip if you can't spend your time sleeping away the hours in a cabin.


----------



## SignalHillHiker

Yes, it is long - in the summer months they offer a ferry from North Sydney to Argentia, which is much closer to our capital city (the final destination for most) but takes 16 hours.

The ferries aren't entertaining places to be. There is sometimes musical entertainment, and there'a a gift shop, but that's about it.


----------



## NordikNerd

SignalHillHiker said:


> Yes, it is long - in the summer months they offer a ferry from North Sydney to Argentia, which is much closer to our capital city (the final destination for most) but takes 16 hours.
> 
> The ferries aren't entertaining places to be. There is sometimes musical entertainment, and there'a a gift shop, but that's about it.


What about the sea in the Gulf of St Lawrence, is it rough sometimes?, windy resulting in a shaky trip.

The Baltic Sea can be rough in september-november resulting in unpleasant crossings. I have read that the currents of the south pacific is frequently causing discomfort on the ferries between the north and south islands of New Zealand. Do you have similar waters in New Foundland ?

What about ferries at the northern tip of New Foundland where the shortest distance between the island and the continent is only 20km ?
From there, there is a road 138 to Quebec city but it's seems to be interrupted.


----------



## SignalHillHiker

The Gulf of St. Lawrence can be quite rough, yes. It's very common for ferry crossings to be delayed or cancelled, and for shop shelves to be almost empty as a result.

There are also problems in the spring with sea ice. Like the icebergs, it drifts south as it melts and often blocks the gulf. Last year, passengers were stuck on one ferry for days:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...wednesday-with-40-passengers-aboard-1.3002635

Satellite image of the ice:

http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1275217-hard-times-hit-the-gulf-of-st.-lawrence

*****

The Strait of Belle Isle (between Labrador and the island) doesn't get quite as rough but ice and currents do pose problems. The ferry crossing there is actually between Newfoundland and Quebec:










More info:

http://www.tw.gov.nl.ca/ferryservices/schedules/j_pollo.html

That whole part of Quebec, though, often grumbles about joining Newfoundland - precisely because, you're right, it's not connected to the rest by road. 

Highways are a provincial jurisdiction in Canada so unless it's a pressing need for the individual province in which the highway is located, it doesn't get built. For Newfoundland, a highway along that shore would mean the distance from St. John's to Montreal would only be around 100 km longer but it would eliminate the ferry. Even if the ferries ran on schedule, you can see that would be a tremendous savings. And it would completely eliminate the problem of delays and cancellations.

We would have to build a fixed link between Labrador and the island, but Quebec would have to build the highway along its coast. So although it would be tremendously beneficial for us, for them it would be a highway to nowhere. So it's a tough sell there.


----------



## LdnrSE

*Hong Kong ferries*

As an archipelago comprising 263 islands, Hong Kong is awash with various different types of ferries.


*The iconic*

The Star Ferry runs passenger services across Victoria Harbour from Tsim Sha Tsui (Kowloon peninsula) to both the Central and Wan Chai ferry piers on Hong Kong Island, with an average journey time of 9 minutes. The fleet of 9 vessels were built by the Hong Kong & Whampoa Shipyard in the late 1950s to mid-1960s.









Source: pbase.com/ctfchallenge/


*The fastest*

Focussed mainly on the Hong Kong to Macau route, the two competing firms both operate Austal 48 catamarans holding just over 400 passengers. 









Source: cotaiwaterjet.com

In addition, one of the operators, TurboJet, operates (amongst other vessel types) a number of hydrofoils. These Boeing Jetfoil 929-100 hydrofoils hold about 250 passengers. Both these and the catamarans can reach service speeds of 42 knots (around 80 km/h).









Source: turbojet.com


*The commuter*

Just one example of the many types in use between the various islands and Hong Kong Island.









Source: hongkongextras.com

Here gives a good list of the most common types of vessels in use.


*The vehicular*

The very good cross harbour infrastructure consisting of 3 tunnels means there is very little demand for vehicle ferries. However, one service that does exist is the Dangerous Goods Vehicular Ferry Service. Access between H.K. Island, Kowloon and Lantau island is provided by Hong Kong Ferry (Holdings) Company on double deck ferries built in the 1980s.









Source: hkf.com


You can just about see the dotted blue lines representing the high number of routes:








Source: thelawlers.com/Blognosticator/


----------



## dhtksehd

oh~


----------



## ainvan

*British Columbia (BC) Ferries*

*Southern routes*









*Northern routes*









*Tsawwassen Ferry Terminal*

bc ferries , coast mountains, golden ears Robbie Reed, Judge Howie by Robin Robinson, on Flickr



















*Queen of Coquitlam en route to Horseshoe Bay*

BC Ferries - Queen of Coquitlam en route to Horseshoe Bay. by Scott, on Flickr

*Active Pass*

BC Ferries - SoVI and Coastal Renaissance in Active Pass. by Scott, on Flickr

*Queen of Oak Bay*

Queen of Oak Bay (1) by JT Cowan, on Flickr

*Horseshoe Bay*

Evening sailings: BC ferries leaving Horseshoe Bay by Edward Wachtman, on Flickr

*Interior*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here's most of the ferries operated by *Golden Gate Ferry*, doing:

- Larkspur-San Francisco
- Sausalito-San Francisco (ranked 2nd best in ferry views in the world after the Star Ferry crossing in Hong Kong)

Catamarans (MV Napa and MV Del Norte) - based out of Larkspur, making the crossing to SF last 30 minutes instead of 45 to 60 minutes on a Spaulding (below)


IMG_9622 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_9551 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
Spaulding Ferries (MS San Francisco, MS Marin, and MS Sonoma) - used on both Larkspur and Sausalito crossings


IMG_9605 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_9505 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_5768 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## you477

The Hamlet -it's called so because The Shakespeare play Hamlet took place in the Kronborg Castle, Helsingör, DK (info for those of you who dropped out of college)


----------



## samiahussain

Great I saw ferry first time. Its beautiful


----------



## NordikNerd

*Scandlines hybridferry.* Photo taken today at 13.15


----------



## Edil Arda

TCDD's latest train ferries for Lake Van,







habertam.com


----------

